# I'm here at [work] right now...how about you?



## Tee_Pham

How could u say this sentence in tagalog?? Please help me.

I'm here at [work] now...how about you? 

or

I'm here now


----------



## youtin

Nasa trabaho ako ngayon...ikaw?

Nandito ako ngayon.


----------



## Tee_Pham

Can you translate "WHY?" please?? Is it "bakit?"?? Thank you so much!


----------



## youtin

Yes, you are right. It is "bakit"


----------

